# usps vs. free shipping in ZEN CART



## alma7 (Aug 19, 2007)

hi -
I've read lots of threads on shipping and for me, I believe usps or free shipping will work well for domestic shipping. 
However, I got stuck when I went to my cart (zen) to set up the modules. Do i need to use the usps web tools to use usps? Is there a way to go around using the web tools and still show the different shipping options and rates to the customer? 
Free shipping sounds simpler based on my research because I would active the free shipping module and simply add the shipping cost to the cost of the shirt. Are any of you using free shipping and does it work well for you? 
thank you for any feedback!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do i need to use the usps web tools to use usps? Is there a way to go around using the web tools and still show the different shipping options and rates to the customer?


I'm not sure how zen cart works, but if you want the actual rates, I think many carts require that you use the USPS api.

Some carts will allow you to set your own flat rates.

You may want to look through the Zen Cart forums for how shipping is setup for that particular cart.


----------

